# New Outbacker In The House!!



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Howdy everybody! I am the proud new owner of a 2013 Outback 320BH and happy to be a part of this forum!

About me: 34 years old, married mother of 2 daughters and a beautiful Doberman named Remy. We are from the great state of Texas, y'all!

We are new to the world of travel trailer camping and are very excited about the prospect of hitting the open road. I have some questions specific to my Outback that I'll post in antoher section, but just wanted to introduce myself.

Look forward to learning a lot from the members here and contributing where I can.









Hilary


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

Best of luck with your new toy.

Look forward to reading some good adventures from you.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

JayHil4 said:


> Howdy everybody! I am the proud new owner of a 2013 Outback 320BH and happy to be a part of this forum!
> 
> About me: 34 years old, married mother of 2 daughters and a beautiful Doberman named Remy. We are from the great state of Texas, y'all!
> 
> ...


Welcome and enjoy your new purchase. Let us know how your first trip goes.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

JayHil4 said:


> Howdy everybody! I am the proud new owner of a 2013 Outback 320BH and happy to be a part of this forum!
> 
> About me: 34 years old, married mother of 2 daughters and a beautiful Doberman named Remy. We are from the great state of Texas, y'all!
> 
> ...


JayHil4,
Congrats on your new trailer and welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome Hilary to the Outbackers forum. Love those Dobermans, had to put my ole boy down not to long ago. I'm in Maryland now but spent about 5 years in Killeen, Texas. Great place. Again, welcome and I believe you will find this forum very helpful.


----------



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> Welcome Hilary to the Outbackers forum. Love those Dobermans, had to put my ole boy down not to long ago. I'm in Maryland now but spent about 5 years in Killeen, Texas. Great place. Again, welcome and I believe you will find this forum very helpful.


Thank you for the warm welcome and so very sorry for the loss of your boy. This is my first Doberman and I am absolutely crazy about her. Shortly before her we had our rescue hound that we had to put down at age 13. It was the most devestating decision I have ever had to make. Ugh, enough of that - too sad!!

Thanks again and looking forward to being a part of this great forum!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

JayHil4,

Welcome to Outbackers! What part of Texas are you in?
Just south of DFW here.

Bryan


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome! How bout some pictures???


----------



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

gzaleski said:


> Hi and welcome! How bout some pictures???


Yes - pictures to come! We picked up our Outback last weekend and absolutely LOVE it. Still looking for a tow vehicle and once that's in place we are ready to hit the road.


----------



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Texas Friends said:


> JayHil4,
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers! What part of Texas are you in?
> Just south of DFW here.
> ...


Just slightly north of San Antonio.


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome. You will find a lot of information and advise here. Enjoy the new toy. Kansas here, due to a new job my 28bhs is my home during the week.


----------

